# new to the forum



## mike k (Jun 22, 2010)

hi people

just an introduction

im mike

i have just started to try and breed fancy mice as i already breed rats for my snakies

i have not as of yet had any bay mice (execpt in the past) as only had them a little while 
im not to clued up on the different kinds yet
but im looking and learning 
so far i have 
white ones red eyes
black and white
brown
grey (dark and light)

will have to post up pics so i know what they are

oh did i say i breed snakes
mostly corns and royals

hope to speak to u all again

thanks mike


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome

I am from Manchester too! I breed mice and rats. great to have local contacts.

where are your mice from originally?


----------



## mike k (Jun 22, 2010)

pet shop near me as i wasnt interested in them as much as i am now
so now wanting more but different types


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

cool, pet shop mice are a lot smaller generally than show types; have you seen show mice in the flesh; they look amazing!

your welcome to come have a look at mine; i've only just started too. visit my site to see. I've just had my first litter of show line mice.


----------



## mike k (Jun 22, 2010)

Yes looked at ur site 
Didn't know about the size difference
Could possible come to see u today after the match of course
Send us ur postcode and house num in a pm


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Mike, Pleased to meet you

:welcomeany


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Mike, nice to see another member interested in breeding better quality, better cared for mice as feeders rather than using the farmed rubbish. Let us know if you met up with Matt.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Give me your royals!

Edited to put in pllllleeeeeeeaaaaaasssssseeeeeee


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome!  Please stick around!


----------



## mike k (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry royals will be stayin where they are thank you

Especially when one is about to give me eggys

And yes I will be stickin around

Mike


----------

